# My dogs and the mail lady



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

Please move if this is in the wrong place!

I have two german shepherds, they have a dog door that leads out to a fenced in area, and our whole property is surrounded with an invisible fence.

Last year, my mail lady broke the latch to my gate because "the dogs could open it and get out on their own." Her breaking the latch resulted in something serious happening, which led to the invisible fence. 

Needless to say, I am not a fan of the mail lady. Over the last year she has gotten exceptionally lazy too.

Last week I was expecting some packages to be delivered, one from Fedex was delivered, they left it in the middle of my driveway while I was home. I saw the mail lady not even stop to try to deliver my package, just threw a note in the mail box and left. The note said "unable to deliver due to dogs tearing up box in driveway." The dogs were in the house with me, the box in the driveway was untouched by my dogs, so she was just being lazy.

Fast forward to today, a different mail carrier is delivering and I am already outside when she gets there. She jumps out of her Jeep and starts petting/talking to my dogs saying "We got into a lot of trouble last week because of y'all." I ask her how on earth did my dogs cause her to get into trouble. She replies back that they tore up a package that was left. I quickly correct her and tell her that no, that's impossible, they haven't torn up any packages ever. Her reply is "well maybe I have the wrong address then."

I'm thinking that my lazy mail lady is telling stories about my dogs. They haven't torn up any packages of mine, and couldn't have torn up anybody else's because they can't leave the property. The whole exchange left me confused and feeling very defensive of my dogs.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the best mail lady in the world! She's a dog lover- a former GSD lover (her heart dog). Even my previous GSD who guarded like a banshee loved the mail lady...

I think you need to have a conversation in person with the person in charge of the residential mail carriers for your neighborhood. Don't bother talking to anyone else at this point. This isn't the greatest time of year to try to do that. If you can wait until after the holiday season it would be better. 

IMPORTANT - write down the dates you had these conversations and received the message from you postal carrier and if they were from your regular carrier or not. You need to be precise and have the documentation on the refusals (sigh - dealing with a gov't entity).

Explain you only want clarification of what the problem is so it can be straightened out - not just a rant from what is possibly a misunderstanding. If during your discussion and after hearing the documentation logged on their side if there is still disparity - ask what steps are necessary to file a complaint. It needs to get fixed but don't go in half cocked, that will just get the problem buried....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You could always get a PO Box if worse comes to worse.Consider calling the local post office and lodging a complaint though.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So I'm confused. Your mail carrier BROKE your gate? Because the dogs could get out? That's just illogical. 

Then they did get out and something serious happened? 

It sounds like the carrier is scared of your dogs. They need to be able to leave mail without feeling threatened. That can easily include getting charged, even if the dogs are contained by an invisible fence. 

Just be warned, the USPS can refuse to deliver mail to EVERYONE on your block if they deem your dogs a nuisance. So it behooves you to figure out what's going on, make nice with your carrier and make her feel safe. Because trust me, I would raise heck if I had to get a PO box because of my neighbors dogs. 

I don't think we are getting the whole story. It just doesn't make logically sense to me.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> You could always get a PO Box if worse comes to worse.Consider calling the local post office and lodging a complaint though.


Unfortunately, some places don't deliver to P.O. Boxes. That's a big problem I have right now because we live in a small, rural town where most houses don't have mail boxes.

Our local UPS driver is a piece of work, too. Lazy and rude. It got to the point where we literally had to sit and wait outside of our gate to get the packages hand-delivered, otherwise, he'd leave notes saying we weren't at home (which was always a lie) when he didn't even attempt to deliver it.

Thankfully, the other drivers around here are very nice, and the woman at the post office is always kind and patient as well. It's sad how much the kind of service you get depends entirely on who you end up with.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> So I'm confused. Your mail carrier BROKE your gate? Because the dogs could get out? That's just illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we are getting the whole story. It just doesn't make logically sense to me.


Yea, now there's a another lazy carrier too......


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> So I'm confused. Your mail carrier BROKE your gate? Because the dogs could get out? That's just illogical.
> 
> Then they did get out and something serious happened?
> 
> ...


That's the whole story to the best of my knowledge. She broke the gate latch while my husband was away for work, and I had no idea how to go about fixing it, so it was broken for a few days. There are at least 20 loose dogs in my neighborhood, some of them actually ARE threatening. Mine aren't, have never bit/shown aggression to humans before. I will have to look into getting a PO box.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Yea, now there's a another lazy carrier too......


What?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ah. Ok. So she didn't break the gate BECAUSE the dogs could get out. She just broke it and the dogs could get out. That makes more sense. Sorry it just seemed weird. 

I would talk to your postmaster and ask for their advice on how to remedy the situation. 

Good luck.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Ah. Ok. So she didn't break the gate BECAUSE the dogs could get out. She just broke it and the dogs could get out. That makes more sense. Sorry it just seemed weird.
> 
> I would talk to your postmaster and ask for their advice on how to remedy the situation.
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry if I didn't word it clearly. I came home one day and the gate was broken, and I thought someone had tried to break in until a day or two later the mail lady informed me that she broke it because she didn't think it was secure enough and thought my dogs could get out. I guess she thought she was helping but ended up breaking it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Electric fences might keep your dog in an area, but since I don't know your dogs, and you can't expect the mail lady, UPS, or FedX drivers to know your dogs, I cannot understand how you can expect any of them to trust your dogs or an e-fence and deliver into area that the dogs might be able to get to. 

Put up a solid fence that leaves passage to your mailbox and front door, or quit being lazy and ditch the dog door and get up and take your dog outside when they need to go outside. Then you will not have to listen to people who are claiming your dogs are running amok. 

You have a breed with a reputation. I would lay a bet that you chose this breed at least in part because of that reputation. You do not have the luxury to believe that only bad guys are going to be fearful of your dogs. 

Having trouble with three separate delivery people is telling. The mail man refused to deliver to my brother's home. Guess what? They have a dog that bites. It is a beagle/dachshund mix. Biting dogs come in all packages. Don't feel all put upon because people fear your dogs. 

I have many dogs. No one refuses to deliver to my house, because my dogs are contained, all the time. No trouble with mail, UPS, CEI, FedX, or anyone else, because the dogs are contained. I do not expect these people to have anything to do with my gates or latches. They have access to my shed, my front door, my mailbox, my meter, without being molested by my dogs.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

selzer said:


> Electric fences might keep your dog in an area, but since I don't know your dogs, and you can't expect the mail lady, UPS, or FedX drivers to know your dogs, I cannot understand how you can expect any of them to trust your dogs or an e-fence and deliver into area that the dogs might be able to get to.
> 
> Put up a solid fence that leaves passage to your mailbox and front door, or quit being lazy and ditch the dog door and get up and take your dog outside when they need to go outside. Then you will not have to listen to people who are claiming your dogs are running amok.
> 
> ...



Go back and read again. I have a fence. Their dog door goes straight into it. The invisible fence is for backup. The postal carriers have 100% access to the mailbox with two fences between my dogs and the mail box. They have access to the front door and garage door with a chainlink fence between them and the dogs. My dogs are inside the house with me 95% of the time. I will choose to ignore your comment about me being lazy since you clearly didn't read and have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, you are calling everyone else lazy, while your dogs go through a doggy door to let themselves out. You cannot count the e-fence as a fence. If the delivery personnel have access to your front door and your solid fencing is 6' in height and secure, than complain to someone who can do something about it. Take photos and talk to the postmaster. Complain to UPS or FedX. Why would they throw a package over your fencing instead of delivering it to your porch/door if they had access.

Communication is on the person speaking/writing. If there is a problem with clarity, it is the person that is giving the information that needs to go back and figure out how to better communicate their information.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

selzer said:


> Actually, you are calling everyone else lazy, while your dogs go through a doggy door to let themselves out. You cannot count the e-fence as a fence. If the delivery personnel have access to your front door and your solid fencing is 6' in height and secure, than complain to someone who can do something about it. Take photos and talk to the postmaster. Complain to UPS or FedX. Why would they throw a package over your fencing instead of delivering it to your porch/door if they had access.
> 
> Communication is on the person speaking/writing. If there is a problem with clarity, it is the person that is giving the information that needs to go back and figure out how to better communicate their information.


What are you talking about throwing a package over a fence?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

After a UPS person got bit by a dog in my area, UPS will leave packages at my gate rather than open the gate and deliver to the house. FedEx still delivers to the house. Post Office doesn't deliver up a private road so the mail box is 1.5 miles away... I pick up my mail once or twice a week - more often if I'm headed that way.

In Wyoming, the UPS driver was very dog savey. She would climb my gate to deliver a package and always had something for the dogs. FEDEX would just toss the delivery over the fence... 

In Arkansas, a mail carrier was seriously bit by a Rottie while the owners were right there. USPS got a lot more cautious about deliveries after that.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Augustine - the reason I was specific about contacting the supervisor/department head for the rural/residential postal carriers in your area was for a reason. I have been thru the process before, not for dogs but my business in 100% thru USPS and so I need it to be on time and accurate. I had a situation about a temp carrier lying about delivery, that's why I had to find out who to contact that would fix the problem. 

The carriers can give you one story, going into the post office and venting to the counter workers or THEIR supervisor can give you another. If you go directly to the person in charge of the carriers - if your complaints are justified - documentation of your attempt to resolve the issue with the proper department head WILL THEN give you further power if the problem is not resolved. This method, I'm afraid is the only way you get a supervisory eye OUTSIDE of your local area to look at the problem and correct it. 

Unless the local supervisor/dept head in charge of your local carriers has solid evidence that what you are stating is incorrect and there is risk to their carriers, corrections will be made fairly swiftly. On the other hand, if your dogs and containment do pose a risk to carriers and you push this issue outside the local level - you could end up bringing down a governmental enforcement that you will wish you never poked a stick at..... USPS is extremely powerful and local law enforcement does not question complaints from them.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> After a UPS person got bit by a dog in my area, UPS will leave packages at my gate rather than open the gate and deliver to the house. FedEx still delivers to the house. Post Office doesn't deliver up a private road so the mail box is 1.5 miles away... I pick up my mail once or twice a week - more often if I'm headed that way.
> 
> In Wyoming, the UPS driver was very dog savey. She would climb my gate to deliver a package and always had something for the dogs. FEDEX would just toss the delivery over the fence...
> 
> In Arkansas, a mail carrier was seriously bit by a Rottie while the owners were right there. USPS got a lot more cautious about deliveries after that.


All of my other carriers don't have a problem, if my dogs happen to be out when they show up they will toss treats to them and go on about their business. I'm in Arkansas and hadn't heard that about the rottie... guess that could be one reason she has stopped delivering my packages, but no excuse to lie about my dogs ripping apart a box!


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Augustine - the reason I was specific about contacting the supervisor/department head for the rural/residential postal carriers in your area was for a reason. I have been thru the process before, not for dogs but my business in 100% thru USPS and so I need it to be on time and accurate. I had a situation about a temp carrier lying about delivery, that's why I had to find out who to contact that would fix the problem.
> 
> The carriers can give you one story, going into the post office and venting to the counter workers or THEIR supervisor can give you another. If you go directly to the person in charge of the carriers - if your complaints are justified - documentation of your attempt to resolve the issue with the proper department head WILL THEN give you further power if the problem is not resolved. This method, I'm afraid is the only way you get a supervisory eye OUTSIDE of your local area to look at the problem and correct it.
> 
> Unless the local supervisor/dept head in charge of your local carriers has solid evidence that what you are stating is incorrect and there is risk to their carriers, corrections will be made fairly swiftly. On the other hand, if your dogs and containment do pose a risk to carriers and you push this issue outside the local level - you could end up bringing down a governmental enforcement that you will wish you never poked a stick at..... USPS is extremely powerful and local law enforcement does not question complaints from them.


That's why I haven't complained. I get a lot of stuff delivered and would hate to have it get broken or "lost" out of spite. I know our two fences are 100% within our counties laws along with my dogs being up to date on everything they need to be. I have had the law at my house a couple times in the last few months and they have never said anything about my dogs which are legally contained, or all of my neighbors which illegaly roam the streets. But I do see how they might change their tune if the post office complained.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I understand. Just one last comment. Because USPS is very, very structured it's sometimes hard to set up an alternative mailbox type that might resolve your problem. However, where there's a will, there's a way if both sides want it....

As you know, mailboxes must be a certain size and location to a fence. You can get exception to this if you request it. I don't know what your property/fence layout is but, is there a location that the box could be located on your property to remove all doubt about your dogs being able to obtain access to just that small area where the box is located? My carrier listened to my request about an oversized box request located in a non-conforming area, approached her supervisor and got permission for this non-conforming location and box type to be acceptable for delivery.... This might be a very inexpensive solution to the problem.


----------



## JessicaW (Apr 20, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> I understand. Just one last comment. Because USPS is very, very structured it's sometimes hard to set up an alternative mailbox type that might resolve your problem. However, where there's a will, there's a way if both sides want it....
> 
> As you know, mailboxes must be a certain size and location to a fence. You can get exception to this if you request it. I don't know what your property/fence layout is but, is there a location that the box could be located on your property to remove all doubt about your dogs being able to obtain access to just that small area where the box is located? My carrier listened to my request about an oversized box request located in a non-conforming area, approached her supervisor and got permission for this non-conforming location and box type to be acceptable for delivery.... This might be a very inexpensive solution to the problem.


My box is on the road, the invisible fence is about 15-20 feet away from it, and the chainlink fence is probably over 100 ft from it. The chainlink fence is right beside the driveway however. I only have a problem with her delivering packages that won't fit in the box. Majority of the time, the dogs are in the house with me, but I can't always make that happen because my mail lady shows up at different times each day. If I call to figure out why this is happening, I will ask if there is a better option for her to deliver my boxes.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

JessicaW said:


> My box is on the road, the invisible fence is about 15-20 feet away from it, and the chainlink fence is probably over 100 ft from it. The chainlink fence is right beside the driveway however. I only have a problem with her delivering packages that won't fit in the box. Majority of the time, the dogs are in the house with me, but I can't always make that happen because my mail lady shows up at different times each day. If I call to figure out why this is happening, I will ask if there is a better option for her to deliver my boxes.


Oversize boxes only - well than that fits exactly into the problem I had. They agreed to let me have a box large enough to accommodate all USPS Priority size boxes which means I can have a 24"x24" box. Would that maybe work for you on the USPS side? It sure would be a simple fix. I told them I was a Business Ebay account - they never asked for verification - probably due to the 1k boxes per year coming and going).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

another one trying to follow the story --

you said " have two german shepherds, they have a dog door that leads out to a fenced in area, and our whole property is surrounded with an invisible fence."

I take it that is the present situation AFTER the fact of this

" Her breaking the latch resulted in something serious happening, which led to the invisible fence. "

so I take it there was no invisible fence at the time the postie broke the latch? 

did the postie break the latch in an attempt to fix it ?
was the latch dodgy and did the dogs have a reputation for getting out?

"Last year, my mail lady broke the latch to my gate because "the dogs could open it and get out on their own." 

So what was the "something serious happening"
you did say
"Mine aren't, have never bit/shown aggression to humans before."

operative word before? So now they are aggressive or did they bite someone.

pretty good advice "Put up a solid fence that leaves passage to your mailbox and front door, or quit being lazy and ditch the dog door and get up and take your dog outside when they need to go outside. Then you will not have to listen to people who are claiming your dogs are running amok"


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

There's a difference between trying to help a poster with their general problem and attacking a poster without offering any suggestions whatsoever. Sometimes posts here are half venting and half needing a suggestion....... I'm trying to learn not to take everything and pick it apart - that's too easy and GSD owners IMO - don't look for easy....


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

JessicaW said:


> My box is on the road, the invisible fence is about 15-20 feet away from it, and the chainlink fence is probably over 100 ft from it. The chainlink fence is right beside the driveway however. I only have a problem with her delivering packages that won't fit in the box. Majority of the time, the dogs are in the house with me, but I can't always make that happen because my mail lady shows up at different times each day. If I call to figure out why this is happening, I will ask if there is a better option for her to deliver my boxes.


This - in case you missed it......


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't miss that stoneV .

stoneV you said "I think you need to have a conversation in person with the person in charge of the residential mail carriers for your neighborhood. Don't bother talking to anyone else at this point. This isn't the greatest time of year to try to do that. If you can wait until after the holiday season it would be better. 
IMPORTANT - write down the dates you had these conversations and received the message from you postal carrier and if they were from your regular carrier or not. You need to be precise and have the documentation on the refusals (sigh - dealing with a gov't entity).
Explain you only want clarification of what the problem is so it can be straightened out - not just a rant from what is possibly a misunderstanding. If during your discussion and after hearing the documentation logged on their side if there is still disparity - ask what steps are necessary to file a complaint. It needs to get fixed but don't go in half cocked, that will just get the problem buried.... "

stoneV you want to put the responsibility on the postal service, blame the victim .

Don't waste time documenting conversations - fix the problem , which is the dog owners responsibility . 

Seems like the "lazy" "mail lady informed me that she broke it because she didn't think it was secure enough " -- lazy?

This is a MANAGEMENT problem . 

"Majority of the time, the dogs are in the house with me, but I can't always make that happen because my mail lady shows up at different times each day. If I call to figure out why this is happening, I will ask if there is a better option for her to deliver my boxes."

Dog doors where the dogs can come and go as they please aren't a good idea .

the dogs might be sitting in the house glued to the window waiting to hear the coming of the postie truck , and then , as a routine , they pour out of the dog door like bothered bees and bark in excitement till the postie drives away , routinely , not just when the lazy postie has to walk closer to the house to drop a parcel in the driveway short of the door/porch because there is concern over some dogs behaving badly.

apparently the new postie lady "She jumps out of her Jeep and starts petting/talking to my dogs " so then is the fencing secure enough not to have a dog launch over if it wanted to?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

When we lived in Toronto, we put a mailbox at the end of our driveway, that way if the dogs were out, they would be in the back, and the postman could safely leave the mail. 

IMO, as Selzer suggested 'put up a solid fence' and as Carmspack suggested 'dog doors are not good'... Work _with_ the mail delivery people. Keep the reputation of our loved breed in good standing, not feared. Good luck


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It just seems crazy to me to re-do a whole yard's fencing and the dog's access for the sake of oversized packages that won't fit in a mail box. Wouldn't the easier solution be to deal with the mail box rather than the whole yard? If she can get permission to install an oversize mailbox - that would be a win for both sides.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Why would someone need permission to install a larger mailbox? Is that seriously the law in some places?

I mean, what difference does it make to the postal service/delivery person whether to leave the box on the porch (as so many do), or in a large mailbox?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

yuriy said:


> Why would someone need permission to install a larger mailbox? Is that seriously the law in some places?
> 
> I mean, what difference does it make to the postal service/delivery person whether to leave the box on the porch (as so many do), or in a large mailbox?


It's the United States Postal Service. They have standards for mail receptacles. Not local or state laws - Federal. One of their other splendid policies is that if they have no mail to deliver to your residence - even if they see that you have outgoing mail clipped in it's proper place for pickup, they don't have to pick it up. Mail pick up (not delivery) by USPS is done as a courtesy and not required as part of their service.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> It's the United States Postal Service. They have standards for mail receptacles. Not local or state laws - Federal. One of their other splendid policies is that if they have no mail to deliver to your residence - even if they see that you have outgoing mail clipped in it's proper place for pickup, they don't have to pick it up. Mail pick up (not delivery) by USPS is done as a courtesy and not required as part of their service.


Oh, USPS. All postal-related issues always boil down to those four letters.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do they understand they work for us? I just had an unpleasant meeting with a relief carrier. I brought my puppy outside to take the mail directly from the carrier and to introduce him. He was on a leash, standing quietly next to me and not causing any trouble. She threw the mail at me, looked angry and left. I said I want to introduce you to him so he knows you, and she didn't turn around or talk to me. My regular carrier has seen the dog but not gotten near him. The old carrier said dogs scare them because they've been bitten before, but it goes both ways. If they act scared or rude, my dogs won't get to know them. Mine are never kept where they can access the carriers, but they can hear them barking when the carrier is at the door.

I've had magazines torn up by postal workers who were angry. When I complained I was told they have no way of knowing who was tearing the covers so they couldn't stop it. I said it should be your policy that mail isn't damaged. Isn't that a reason to fire people? No, no one ever gets fired from the USPS.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like the people who deliver my mail. Sometimes I get something for someone else, and I either deliver it, or leave it in the box and put the flag up. If they deliver a package to the door, they beep in the driveway, and then walk up. By the time they get to the door, I am waiting for them. Never feel like they mangle my mail, or are angry about my dogs. I don't think they are lazy either. Kind of funny that they are employees of the USPS too. Also pretty interesting that someone from Canada is commenting on the problems with the US postal service.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Pardon me.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Debanneball said:


> Pardon me.....


It was Yuriy's post: "Oh, USPS. All postal-related issues always boil down to those four letters." that got me going.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry, emotions all over the place.....had to go check peoples locations.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> It was Yuriy's post: "Oh, USPS. All postal-related issues always boil down to those four letters." that got me going.


With the amount of things I buy online, and ship to a parcel depot across the border, I likely use USPS more than most Americans (for parcels). 

I've lost count of the number of times I had issues with them, but last one was just a few months ago: an important package was shown as 'delivered' in the tracking system, yet it was not where it was supposed to be delivered to. Called every other business in a two-block radius, including every other mail depot - no dice, no one has it. 

Called USPS office that handled my package, hit voicemail. Called again, hit voicemail. I ended up calling them literally over 40 times that day - with each call costing me as long-distance - and not once was the phone picked up. Eventually I called the head office and spent an hour on hold - the representative told me that all phones in local USPS offices are unmanned and intentionally never answered (since when?!?), and yet for some wonderful reason they continue to list the offices' phone numbers on the main USPS website (just checked, local number for USPS is still listed). You can imagine how thrilled I was at this news.

They filed a lost package claim and said someone would be calling me back in an X number of days (two or three, can't recall now). Obviously no one ever bothered to call me back, and a subsequent call from me to the head office resolved nothing.

The package magically showed up at the right address a week after it was "delivered." 

I get suspicious when USPS doesn't screw anything up in a continuous 6-month interval.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have no problems with my regular postal delivery person, she goes way above and beyond, in fact I sent a letter of appreciation to her supervisor last year.

Here's what I do have a problem with - I sent over 30 packages (orders) out last week. I was at the post office 4 out of 5 days mailing them. I just read in our local paper that their processing facility got roof damage from a storm last week and shut down for 3 days- all mail was rerouted from Spokane to Seattle for processing.

Not one mention of this problem, not one sign at the Post Office, nothing. No mention of it from the clerks that I handed each package to for weighing and postage. I've just checked the tracking on all 30 parcels and they're spread out all over the place - most of which will arrive late - violating my end of the promised shipping time in the contract.....


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like the processing facility is a separate building? It's possible that the staff simply didn't know. Someone higher up should have definitely communicated the inevitable delays, though.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Our USPS people don't get out of their vehicles to deliver mail unless they absolutely have to. They lean out the window and put stuff in the box. If necessary they drive up the drive to deliver packages. We are rural, I set up a large mailbox so that the mail carrier could leave more stuff in the box instead of driving up and honking or whatever.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

On a somewhat related topic:


----------



## Alee C. (Dec 15, 2015)

Our mailman usually honks the horn when he delivers a parcel to let us know he's there, then he will come in, the dogs usually ignore him anyway, but he told me he had gotten attacked by a dog before and he's very nervous. We do have a sign at the end of our driveway that says"Dog on Premises" and another one that says"Trained to invisible fence" but those are there because the dogs were always trained to the fence and I didn't want people to try and call them out of the boundaries. When UPS or Purolator come to deliver parcels, they love the dogs and bring treats. My brother who lives up the hill from us has a black lab who barks and barks, so usually UPS will drop their parcels at our house, one day we asked them why they wouldn't go up to deliver their parcels, and the fella said he wouldn't because he has a dog, so we said, "We have dogs" and the fella just said he was more comfortable dropping the parcels off with us.


----------

